# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Afvallen door wit brood?

## Eekhoorn77

Beste mensen,

Je hoort het zo vaak. Wil je niet teveel aankomen, dan
is het verstandiger om bruin brood te eten in plaats van
wit brood. Ook om andere reden is het natuurlijk goed
om bruin brood te eten, maar ja verandering van spijs
doet eten of afvallen. :lol: 

Een half jaar geleden had ik ineens genoeg van volkorenbrood
en ben weer een tijd wit brood gaan eten. Dat bevalt me wel,
want geroosterd wit brood is bijvoorbeeld veel lekkerder dan
geroosterd bruin (of volkoren).

Het gekke is dat sinds ik wit brood eet, de kilo&#39;s er met
het grootste gemak afvliegen.

Dat bevalt me wel en ik ben verrast. 

Het lijkt me eigenlijk geen toeval.

Misschien is de reactie op voedsel toch persoonsbepaald? 

Heeft iemand hier een verklaring voor?


Eekhoorn77.

----------


## user1301

Hoi, 

Het lijkt me niet echt gezond om alleen nog wit brood te eten. Er zitten toch bepaalde vezels en andere voedingsstoffen in bruin brood die je echt nodig hebt. 

Ik zou je aanraden, omdat het afvallen dus bij jou met wit brood wel heel goed gaat vezeltabletten te slikken. Je spijsvertering gaat er beter van werken en afvalstoffen verdwijnen dus beter en sneller uit je lichaam. Je hebt die stoffen gewoon nodig. Ik kan je er als je dat wilt wel wat meer info over geven (&#39;kprobeer je serieus niks aan te smeren&#33 :Wink: 

groetjes&#33; 
user1301

----------


## mirela

Tjonge wat een onzin.

Voeger bestond er alleen maar wit brood (was dan wel voor mijn tijd) maar toen waren de mensen ook gewoon gezond. In de 70tiger jaren kwam er eigenlijk pas een opmars van bruin brood en meergranen broden bestaand eigenlijk nog maar een kein 10 jaar. Waar hebben we het eigenlijk over.

----------


## Maria52821

Phen375 dieetpil - phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

